# NGINX - Bilder, CSS und JS laden nicht



## Domin (30. April 2014)

Hallo,

ich habe auf meinen Debian Wheezy 7.0 Server gestern NGINX 1.6.0 installiert. Dadurch musste ich die Rewrite Regel neu einfügen.

if (!-e $request_filename) {
rewrite ^/(.*)$ /index.php?do=/$1 last;
}

Bei der Version 1.2 von NGINX hat es noch funktioniert und ging alles einwandfrei, nun gehen die URLs wie z.B. domain.de/tim aber die Stylesheets, Bilder usw laden nicht, wenn ich im Quellentext dann die Links für die Style Sheets anklicke werden die Dateien nicht gefunden,obwohl sie richtig mit der Domain verlinkt sind. Die Error Log Datei gibt mir keine Fehlermeldungen. Habe schon mehrere Möglichkeiten probiert.

Falls ihr mehr Informationen braucht sagt bescheid.

Grüße, Tim


----------

